# problems uploading avatar



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

1st of all, can i just get in that I'm a soldier, not an IT specialisT!

i am trying to upload a pic, its 1st of all telling me that the KB is too high and the pixel size is too great.

How do i downsize my pics from hard drive in order to upload thenm? :!:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you have Photoshop, or something similar.

If you do, then it is easy enough to reduce the photo to the desired size.

Assuming you have Photoshop, then click on Image, then click in Image Size on the drop down menu and away you go.

I think that the max size for an Avatar is 20mb........ish. :roll:


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

24mb!

thanks, i will se if i have it!


----------



## Kalibre46 (Dec 20, 2004)

I've never been able to upload my avatar. I've tried various filetypes (.PNG, .JPG, .GIF) and various shapes and sizes and all way way within the filesize limitations but it just says "Filetype must be .PNG .JPG and .GIF".....

I gave up a month ago... :?


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Same problem with me. Everything I've tried hasn't worked so I gave up!!


----------

